# Help?



## hvasitephtran4 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi guys,

someone please help me answer the question: Acid will destroy first what part of the Compressor?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

The same part that helps to create it.


----------



## thehvacguy (Dec 8, 2009)

What part would that be? I was taught that you would get acid in the compressor when you introduce air into the lines


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

The copper windings.


----------

